
AMD Mac tipped in code (and Intel should be terrified) - webmobdev
https://www.slashgear.com/amd-mac-tipped-in-code-and-intel-should-be-terrified-07609088/
======
webmobdev
Whether this exists as a bargaining chip for price negotiation with Intel, or
if Apple actually plans to release new Macs with AMD processor, it's nice to
see AMD getting some well deserved publicity.

